# Configuration permanente du proxy pour le terminal



## tvp (2 Mars 2021)

Bonjour @ tous,

Nous utilisons homebrew comme gestionnaire de paquets derrière un proxy
actuellement j'utilise ceci à chaque session du terminal

export ALL_PROXY=http://proxy.domaine.be:3128

j'ai tenté de fixer cela dans ~/.bashrc avec ceci

export http_proxy=http://proxy.domaine.be:3128
export https_proxy=http://proxy.domaine.be:3128
export no_proxy=localhost,127.0.0.1,*.local

sans succès, je ne suis pas un expert mac, quelqu'un peut-il m'aiguiller

merci excellente journée
tvp


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

je suppose que tu ne souhaites utiliser ce proxy que pour homebrew ?
Dans le cas contraire, le plus simple est de le paramétrer directement dans les paramètres réseau du système.

Si c'est bien uniquement dans le terminal que tu veux ce proxy-là, il est possible qu'il y ait une interférence avec d'autres outils comme Git. Regarde _ce lien_, par exemple.


----------



## tvp (2 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ton retour
En fait le proxy system est en autodetect
Dans le terminal et principalement pour homebrew,  celui-ci utilise les utilitaires curl, wget et git qui n'accède pas aux paramètres systèmes du proxy.

je vais regarder le lien et la confusion qui semble y avoir avec le paramétrage de gitconfig

tvp


----------



## boninmi (2 Mars 2021)

Pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas un expert, c'est quand même bien parti.


----------



## tvp (2 Mars 2021)

bonjour, je viens de faire le check aucune confusion possible avec le fichier ~/.gitconfig celui-ci n'existe pas au moment du test


----------



## tvp (2 Mars 2021)

Bonjour voici le résultat de mes derniers tests

git config --global http.proxy http://proxy.domaine.be:3128
git config --global https.proxy http://proxy.domaine.be:3128



Contenu de ~/.gitconfig

[https]
proxy = http://proxy.domaine.be:3128
[http]
proxy = http://proxy.domaine.be:3128



Contenu de ~/.bashrc

export http_proxy=http://proxy.domaine.be:3128
export https_proxy=http://proxy.domaine.be:3128
export no_proxy=localhost,127.0.0.1,*.local


Résultat de la demande d’installation de homebrew

test@Mac-mini-de-test ~ % /bin/bash -c "$(curl -fsSL https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Homebrew/install/HEAD/install.sh)"

curl: (6) Could not resolve host: raw.githubusercontent.com


alors qu'avec la commande export ALL_PROXY=http://proxy.domaine.be:3128 cela fonctionne
problème non persistant après fermeture du terminal

thomas


----------



## ericse (2 Mars 2021)

tvp a dit:


> export http_proxy=http://proxy.domaine.be:3128
> export https_proxy=http://proxy.domaine.be:3128
> export no_proxy=localhost,127.0.0.1,*.local
> 
> alors qu'avec la commande export ALL_PROXY=http://proxy.domaine.be:3128 cela fonctionne


Bonjour,
Tu as essayé de mettre "export ALL_PROXY=http://proxy.domaine.be:3128" dans ton .bashrc, puisque c'est ce qui marche en interactif ?


----------



## tvp (2 Mars 2021)

voila cela semble fonctionner 
j'ai du définir dans ~/.curlrc

proxy=proxy.domaine.be:3128


----------



## tvp (2 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu as essayé de mettre "export ALL_PROXY=http://proxy.domaine.be:3128" dans ton .bashrc, puisque c'est ce qui marche en interactif ?


je viens de faire le test, cela ne passe pas :-(


----------



## ericse (2 Mars 2021)

tvp a dit:


> je viens de faire le test, cela ne passe pas :-(


Ca passe si tu tapes la ligne dans le terminal, mais pas dans le .bashrc ?
Tu es sur d'utiliser le bon fichier ? Si tu es sous zsh c'est un autre qu'il faut éditer...


----------



## tvp (2 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Ca passe si tu tapes la ligne dans le terminal, mais pas dans le .bashrc ?
> Tu es sur d'utiliser le bon fichier ? Si tu es sous zsh c'est un autre qu'il faut éditer...


oups j'avais oublié que macos fonctionnait avec zsh par défaut comme shell
je reviendrais avec mes résultats demain


----------



## tvp (3 Mars 2021)

bonjour @ tous,

c'est en ordre - ci-dessous mon script d'installation, si cela peut aider  quelqu'un
si quelqu'un connais la commande bash pour joindre un domaine active directory sans passer par l'interface, je suis preneur


```
#!/bin/bash
# proxy configuration

rm ~/.zshrc
rm ~/.bashrc
rm ~/.curlrc

touch ~/.zshrc
echo "export ALL_PROXY=http://proxy.domaine:3128" >> ~/.zshrc
#echo "export http_proxy=$ALL_PROXY" >> ~/.zshrc
#echo "export https_proxy=$ALL_PROXY" >> ~/.zshrc
echo "export no_proxy=localhost,127.0.0.1,*.local" >> ~/.zshrc

cp ~/.zshrc ~/.bashrc


# touch ~/.curlrc
# proxy=roxy.domaine:3128 >> ~/.curlrc


# define hostname de la machine

sn=$(ioreg -l | awk '/IOPlatformSerialNumber/ {print $4;}' | sed s/\"//g)
name="mbp-"
name=$name$sn

#echo $name $i

sudo scutil --set HostName $name
sudo scutil --set ComputerName $name
sudo scutil --set LocalHostName $name
dscacheutil -flushcache

# installation de Homebrew
/bin/bash -c "$(curl -fsSL https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Homebrew/install/HEAD/install.sh)"

# prérequis NTFS
# csrutil disable + reboot

brew install osxfuse
brew install ntfs-3g



# installation applications

brew install --cask microsoft-office
brew install --cask microsoft-teams
brew install --cask zoom
brew tap franklouwers/homebrew-franklouwers
brew install --cask eid-be
brew install --cask eid-be-viewer
brew install --cask adobe-air
brew install --cask adobe-acrobat-reader
brew install --cask adobe-creative-cloud
brew install --cask google-chrome
brew install —-cask firefox
brew install geektool
brew install --cask remote-desktop-manager
brew install --cask lifesize
brew install --cask appcleaner
brew install --cask onyx
brew install --cask teamviewer-quicksupport
brew install --cask vlc
brew install java
brew install --cask brewlet
```


----------

